# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  What type of silicone for bathrooms and kitchens?

## wozzzzza

i was just told by a chippy that you need to use acidic based silicone for kitchens and bathrooms around vanities, at tile joins at benchtop joins along the walls etc..
is this right? and if you use neutral silicone it turns black quickly.
I use selleys "wet area" silicone that is neutral based, i was told to use this by waterproofer who does bathrooms mainly and wet areas.
i am now totally confused as to what should be used. anyone help me out??

----------


## Daniel Morgan

> i was just told by a chippy that you need to use acidic based silicone for kitchens and bathrooms around vanities, at tile joins at benchtop joins along the walls etc..
> is this right? and if you use neutral silicone it turns black quickly.
> I use selleys "wet area" silicone that is neutral based, i was told to use this by waterproofer who does bathrooms mainly and wet areas.
> i am now totally confused as to what should be used. anyone help me out??

  Hello, 
I'm confused too, so I Googled it and came up with 916000 results, hope that helps.   
Results *1* - *10* of about *916,000* for *Bathroom and Kitchen silicone*.‎         (*0.15* seconds) Pro-Spec® Flexi-Seal *Bathroom* & *Kitchen Silicone* | Selleys Australia www.selleys.com.au/trade/building-products/silicone-sealants/pro-spec-flexi-seal-bathroom-kitc... 
Pro-spec-FS-*bathroom*-kit. PRO-SPEC FLEXI-SEAL *BATHROOM* & *KITCHEN*  *SILICONE* is for sealing joints and gaps around baths, basins and sanitary 
  fixtures, *...*   ZBond 8S *Bathroom* & *Kitchen Silicone* - Bostik bostik.com.au/construction-trade-products-catalogue-sheet-28685-zbond_8s_bathroom___kitchen_si... 
Z Bond 8S is a one component, non-flowing, acetic cure, and mid modulus  *silicone* sealant. It cures by absorption of atmospheric moisture to form a flexible 
  and *...*   www.hbfuller.com.au - 740 *Bathroom* & *Kitchen Silicone* Sealant hbfuller.com.au/catalog/latest-products/740-bathroom-kitchen-silicone-sealant.html?Itemid=26 
740 *Bathroom* & *Kitchen Silicone* Sealant is specifically designed for use in 
  sealing applications involving non-porous surfaces commonly found in  *bathrooms*, *...*   *Silicone Bathroom* & *Kitchen* Clear 300g Tube www.tradewarehouse.com.au/silicone-kitchen-bathroom-300g-clear-translucent.html 
Tradesman Choice *Kitchen* & *Bathroom Silicone* 300g Neutral Cure Translucent 
  with Mold Inhibitors.

----------


## METRIX

> i was just told by a chippy that you need to use acidic based silicone for kitchens and bathrooms around vanities, at tile joins at benchtop joins along the walls etc..
> is this right? and if you use neutral silicone it turns black quickly.
> I use selleys "wet area" silicone that is neutral based, i was told to use this by waterproofer who does bathrooms mainly and wet areas.
> i am now totally confused as to what should be used. anyone help me out??

  
You would use a silicon that says it is designed for Bathrooms and Kitchens, and contains an anti mould agent. 
Such as Selleys Wet area silicon (neutral cure) Selleys Wet Area Silicone - Silicone Sealants | Selleys Australia 
The acidic cure silicons can cause problem if used on the backs of mirrors etc as the acid can sometimes react to certain coatings.

----------


## China

I would Sikaflex 11fc

----------


## wozzzzza

im still confused as all hell. all i know is that one type of silicone i cant rememebr the name of, about 7-8 bucks a tube, that is bathroom and sanitary use is useless, has gone all mouldy within 6 months and i will never use it again.

----------


## stevoh741

I've used Shelly's kitchen and bathroom for years and never had a problem, in fact it's the only silicon I would use. DO NOT use sikaflex like china said as the white one turns yellow within 3 months. It is not aesthetically suitable for this purpose. Selly's best IMO

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> im still confused as all hell. all i know is that one type of silicone i cant remember the name of, about 7-8 bucks a tube, that is bathroom and sanitary use is useless, has gone all mouldy within 6 months and i will never use it again.

  And it gets worse wozzzza, Nothing will stick to Silicone so unless you remove every lst trace of it the replacement sealant will work either. 
That's the main reason I NEVER use a silicone sealant. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> I've used Shelly's kitchen and bathroom for years and never had a problem, in fact it's the only silicon I would use. DO NOT use sikaflex like china said as the white one turns yellow within 3 months. It is not aesthetically suitable for this purpose. Selly's best  
> IMO

  Almost all sealants will turn yellow if you are in the habit of licking your figer to get a smooth finish on freshly applied sealants. 
The problem that your spit contains enzymes that encourage the growth of nasties that cause the colour change. Use standard thinners, kerosene  or better yet some soapy water from your tap in a clean spray bottle. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## stevoh741

> Almost all sealants will turn yellow if you are in the habit of licking your figer to get a smooth finish on freshly applied sealants. 
> The problem that your spit contains enzymes that encourage the growth of nasties that cause the colour change. Use standard thinners, kerosene  or better yet some soapy water from your tap in a clean spray bottle. 
> Good luck.

  No chance of getting a decent finish with a wet finger on these products. Turps mandatory. Still won't stop sika from turning yellow.

----------


## wozzzzza

> And it gets worse wozzzza, Nothing will stick to Silicone so unless you remove every lst trace of it the replacement sealant will work either. 
> That's the main reason I NEVER use a silicone sealant. 
> Good luck.

  im not gonna use sikaflex as i know for a fact its the the wrong stuff for what i want to do.
you do this stuff all day every day, you mate from wetseal up here swears by selleys wet area stuff, but what do you use yourself??
im starting to think there is not just one right thing to use.

----------

